# Other Pets > Birds >  Don't laugh...lol

## Serpents_Den

I want one  :Very Happy: 

YouTube - Really Weird-Looking Birdl

----------


## broadude

WTF??

I am in shock and STILL trying to figure out if this is a joke/hoax. :ROFL:

----------


## dembonez

its real its just a 1 in a million chance of looking like that its like missing some genes but gaining others

----------

_broadude_ (03-07-2010)

----------


## joepythons

:Surprised:  thats all i can do  :Razz:

----------


## rabernet

It's a genetic defect that causes death in almost all cases before they reach 2 years old. Most breeders will cull them because of this fatal defect.




> Breeders think a mutation (genetic copying mistake) in a recessive gene causes the problem. These feather duster mutants carry some strains of Budgerigar Herpesvirus that arent found in normal budgies, experts dont know whether the virus plays a role in this genetic problem. their bodies divert precious nutrients and energy into continual feather growth,﻿ these mutant birds suffer severe muscle wasting. Most die after 4 to 8 months. a typical budgie lifespan is from six to 14 years.

----------

_broadude_ (03-07-2010),_Tim Mead_ (03-17-2010)

----------


## Big Gunns

> It's a genetic defect that causes death in almost all cases before they reach 2 years old. Most breeders will cull them because of this fatal defect.



Wahhhhh. :Tears:  BG was gonna say that's a million dollar bird before he leaned this. You could sell a lot of those for big money to other breeders if there were no issues with the health..

----------


## GinaTheMachina

OMG lol It looks like Oscar the Grouch from Sesame Street! LOL So cute though I would keep him!

----------


## mommanessy247

HOLY CRAP!  that's funny until you hear it's a fatal defect...how sad...

----------


## Courtney281

Oh my god, he is SO CUTE!

----------


## Sinnipop

Awwe' yeah. It's sad, and they look so interesting, too.  :Sad: 
There's a woman I know who had  bird like that once, and she told me he lived until he was 9 months or so. She didn't know it was a defect until someone came to pick it up, and they after refused.

----------


## BroknBusted

I,for one, welcome our mutant parakeet overlords!

Seriously though, it's a shame when you hear that the genetic defect that causes that is also fatal, and from the sounds of it painfully.

----------

